# Process of admission & Questions



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
So I am gonna apply this summer for the session that starts in 2011. Here is what I understand of the process, Please correct me if I am wrong.

1) get your grades equalized through IBCC
2) do the entry test for the college you want to apply for
3) Apply through HEC

I dont really know whats wrong, but I have a feeling I am messing up something. I also have a couple of questions.

1) is it true that now even for government college you have to do an entry test? applying as an overseas pakistani?

2) Can I do the entry test for the college of my choice at a Pakistani embassy in my city?

3) Could the entry test be replaced by doing SAT 2 subject test in bio,chem and phys instead?

4) What is the best college in Lahore, socially and education wise?

5) is CMH Lahore recognized by the PMDC, on their site it says they are, but the list provided on this website does not include it, so please clarify this for me./

I really hope I get replies, because usually no one replies #sad But to those who do, THANK YOU VERY MUCH, I really appreciate it. #laugh


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

.....


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

AhmadNizami said:


> Hi everyone,
> So I am gonna apply this summer for the session that starts in 2011. Here is what I understand of the process, Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 1) get your grades equalized through IBCC
> ...


Before asking kindly use search option There are many threads already about your queries.like this one http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/1668-overseas-pakistanis-entry-test-uhs.html


*What is the best college in Lahore, socially and education wise?*
My vote goes to CMH Medical College and regarding your other question it is Recognized by PMDC.


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> Before asking kindly use search option There are many threads already about your queries.like this one http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/1668-overseas-pakistanis-entry-test-uhs.html
> 
> 
> *What is the best college in Lahore, socially and education wise?*
> My vote goes to CMH Medical College and regarding your other question it is Recognized by PMDC.


you are right, i am sorry. I have actually found the answer to most of my questions. But I am still confused about the admission process, and thats why i put down the 3 steps i know of, so someone can just confirm it. It would be of great help, and make things simple for me. But either way, Thank you for taking the time out to answer my questions.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

AhmadNizami said:


> you are right, i am sorry. I have actually found the answer to most of my questions. But I am still confused about the admission process, and thats why i put down the 3 steps i know of, so someone can just confirm it. It would be of great help, and make things simple for me. But either way, Thank you for taking the time out to answer my questions.


read PMDC rules for foreign students at 2nd para:- Pakistan Medical & Dental Council > Admission rules > UG


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> read PMDC rules for foreign students at 2nd para:- Pakistan Medical & Dental Council > Admission rules > UG


Thanks again. But is the process of admission i outlined above right?


----------



## Danny Boi (Jan 4, 2011)

My friend got into DIMC last year or something.He got into it as an international student (payed more fees) and didn't sit through the entry exams.I think their policy of international students not giving an entry test hasn't changed although i might be wrong and you can still confirm it through their official site or from some DIMC students who are usually around this forum.


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

shanikhan said:


> read PMDC rules for foreign students at 2nd para:- Pakistan Medical & Dental Council > Admission rules > UG


Thank you so much for the link! It clarifies a whole bunch of stuff from an authentic source!#laugh


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

i know about all the steps except 'apply through HEC'
Please clarify


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

raza77 said:


> i know about all the steps except 'apply through HEC'
> Please clarify


Oh I thought that you just had to apply to HEC and they will tell you which college you are eligible to get in to based on your grades. Instead of applying to everything college individually. am i wrong?


----------

